# [SOLVED] Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC



## cckcckcc (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks in advance for any help that may be provided by kind visitors of this thread. My issue is thus:

I am having issues hooking up my parent's Vizio L32 HDTV10A to their PC as a secondary monitor. The PC has an AMD chipset (I can find the exact model if you think that will be relevant) with 2 DVI-D Single link ports. One port is directly connected to the PC monitor, while the other runs through a DVI to VGA converter, and ultimately into the RGB port on the Vizio TV. The Vizio TV is being detected fine according to Windows and the graphics card software.

The issue I am having is that no matter what resolution or refresh rate I set the TV display to on the PC, the signal doesn't seem to be accepted. The TV will flash the image of their PC desktop for 1-2 seconds then turn blue and display a "Signal Not Supported" message, repeating this process over and over. 

Looking through the online manual for the Vizio television, I found the native resolution to be 1336x768 at 60 FPS refresh rate. Display compatibility is listed as 720p and 1080i. Signal compatibility is listed as 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. I'm a little uncertain on exactly what Signal and Display compatibility are here in relation to graphics cards and how to change/manipulate them. Using the preinstalled AMD graphics software on the PC I was able to alter the signal (I think?) to 720p with 1336x768 resolution but the problem remained the same.

Just for the sake of troubleshooting, I hooked up my Toshiba LCD TV (which is much smaller and apparently a little newer). It worked just fine--without any adjustments my parent's desktop was displaying on my monitor.

So, I'm not exactly sure what the issue is here. Perhaps there is some incompatibility between the Vizio TV and the AMD chipset on my parents PC? Or perhaps I am just not setting things up correctly? Please let me know if there is any more information I can provide, or if anyone has any clue as to what my issue is and how to fix it.

Thanks Again,

cckcckcc


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*

How exactly is the TV connected? ...and how was the test TV connected?

I see the DVI to VGA converter, but VGA out is not RGB. Which means you are using a second converter or a simple cable gender changer (both of which are likely the cause of the problem).


----------



## cckcckcc (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*

Actually the DVI Single Link to VGA converter I am using is here.

The pathway is as follows:

Video card DVI Single Link Port > Converter > 50ft VGA cable > TV VGA port


No additional converters or gender changers besides the one. The test TV (Toshiba) was hooked up exactly the same to its VGA port.

My parents TV (Vizio) automatically defaulted to the "RGB" input when the VGA was plugged in, which is where I receive the seemingly intermittent signal. As far as I know it is indeed an RGB connection.

Hopefully this clears things up? If not let me know and I will try to explain another way.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

If it's plugged into the VGA out, it would makes more sense to switch to the VGA input on the T.V. and not the RGB input. Like Jim said, unless there is a second converter or a simple cable gender changer from VGA( the 50ft ) to RGB (second converter) and the RGB is plugging into an RGB out, which I don't think you are using, then it would be an RGB input.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*

Move the TV to the same room as the PC and try connecting using a stand cable (ie: eliminate the 50ft cable).

Also, many video cards ship with a DVI to VGA adapter, such as this: Amazon.com: dvi-i to vga adaptor


----------



## cckcckcc (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*



JimE said:


> - Snippet -


I was actually having a lot of trouble finding specifically a DVI-D Single Link to VGA adaptor like that. DVI-I adaptors were fairly easy to find, but my research seemed to indicate, although it could be erroneous, that DVI-D Single Link is a digital signal, so a converter to the analogue VGA output was needed rather than an adaptor.

I previously tested the PC to Vizio TV connection in the same room with a standard (I believe 4ft?) VGA cable, and of course still the converter. After the initial setup did not work, that was one of my first thoughts, but the problem still persisted. 

Additionally, the entire setup works with the 50 ft VGA cable on my Toshiba.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*

The "supported" input types typically refer to the normal TV inputs. Some TV's do not provide the same support for the VGA or "computer input". Verify in the User Manual what resolutions are actually supported.

There could be signal degradation from the long cable or converter which the Vizio can not handle. The only way to rule out that type of issue is as noted above.

Aside from that, it would appear to be a TV fault.


----------



## cckcckcc (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Issues Connecting Vizio TV to PC*

Well, although I'm still not entirely sure what the issue is, I was able to talk them into buying a similar sized TV that was much newer for around $170. The new TV works fine with the setup previously discussed. Problem solved it seems.

Those were the two problems that I suspected as well. And although I'm still curious as to the actual issue with the TV, I must admit that I simply let it slide after the new TV worked fine. Thanks for everyones perspectives though. You can close this topic if you wish.


----------

